# Best lubricant for cables or for cleaning



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

What do you guys prefer? Ky or Vaseline?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Astroglide


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Uberlube...:thumbup:


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Never cared for the warming stuff.

WD 40 ALL THE WAY


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

fixitright said:


> Never cared for the warming stuff.
> 
> WD 40 ALL THE WAY


Agreed its cheap and easy to use. I spray my cable down while retrieving once a month.


----------



## Boundry (Jul 14, 2012)

We use diesel


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

cable or root said:


> Agreed its cheap and easy to use. I spray my cable down while retrieving once a month.



Cable? Were talking about Cables? :blink:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

fixitright said:


> Cable? Were talking about Cables? :blink:


Damn! I thought we were talking about snakes...


----------



## Rexticle (Nov 12, 2011)

I just spit on it.


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

Old motor oil


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Automatic Trans Fluid cleans rust off & lubricates :whistling2:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Always cover your skin with latex rubber for safety...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

